# solvNetworkManager GUI (KDE) – Entwicklungslücke überbrücken

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen!

Als ich mit gentoo angefangen habe – vor ca. einem halben Jahr – gab es für den NetworkManager under KDE mehrere grafische Benutzerschnittstellen. Zum Einen war da der Knetworkmanager, der noch zu KDE 3.5 gehörte und das networkmanager-applet, das bereits zu KDE 4 gehörte. Letzteres war zwar maskiert, aber nach einer Installation doch problemlos nutzbar (zumindest in meinem Fall). Jetzt habe ich mein Gentoo neu aufgesetzt und möchte weiterhin gerne den NetworkManager benutzen und stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Das KDE-Networkmanager-applet existiert scheinbar nicht mehr, ich habe im portage sowie in den overlays kde und kde-sunset nachgesehen und es nicht gefunden. Nach einiger Recherche habe ich dann gelesen, dass die Entwicklung wohl etwas fehlgeleitet war und deshalb mehr oder weniger eingestellt wurde. Stattdessen hat man mehr Energie in die Entwicklung eines neuen KNetworkManagers gesteckt, der erstmal den vollen Funktionsumfang und dann auch eine Codebasis für ein schönes Plasmoid bieten soll.

Aktuell sieht es aber so aus:

Das Networkmanager-applet ist verschwunden, der neue Knetworkmanager kompiliert jedoch nicht richtig und soll auch eigentlich erst in KDE 4.4 normal integriert sein.

Kann mir jemand verraten, was ich in der Zwischenzeit machen kann? Ich möchte eigentlich nicht warten, bis KDE 4.4 im Portage als stabil liegt, um wieder ins internet zu kommen.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## EOF

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Dann habe ich WICD

installiert und mich geärgert, dass ich das nicht früher gefunden habe  :Smile:  .

@all

Welche Vorteile hat der networkmanager? Nachteile kann ich genügend aufzählen

(z.B. die Dokumentation).

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> eix knetworkmanager
> 
> * kde-misc/knetworkmanager
> 
>      Available versions:  (4) [M](~)4.4.0_p20100307 **9999[1]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> eix nm-applet
> 
> [I] gnome-extra/nm-applet
> 
>      Available versions:  0.6.6 ~0.7.0 ~0.7.1-r1 0.7.1-r3 ~0.7.1_p20090824-r1 0.7.2 [M]~0.7.999 ~0.8 {bluetooth debug doc libnotify}
> ...

 

Ersteres hast du ja vllt. schon ausprobiert. Zweiteres ist eine Gnome-Application, die unter KDE aber auch wunderbar funktioniert.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

@EOF:

Vorteile, zumindest, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, liegen wohl in der Abstraktion von der zu etablierenden Netzwerkverbindung. Also beispielsweise eine normale WLAN-Verbindung mit WEP-Verschlüsselung muss anders etabliert werden als eine mit WPA2 und der NetworkManager abstrahiert davon. Zumindest glaube ich, das so verstandenzuhaben.

@ScytheMan:

Ja, den Knetworkmanager habe ich schon ausprobieren wollen, er kompiliert nur leider nicht. Zuerst habe ich die doppelt maskierte "Standard"-Version versucht zu installieren, danach habe ich mir das KDE-Overlay besorgt und die 9999-er Version dort ebenfalls nicht kompilieren können. Das nm-applet habe ich noch nicht getestet, fand es nur verwirrend, immer, wenn ich nach dem verschollenen networkmanager-applet von KDE gesucht habe, habe ich das nm-applet von GNOME gefunden.

@all:

Wicd und das nm-applet sind zwar zwei Optionen, die ich testen könnte, aber gibt es nicht vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, den Networkmanager über die Konsole so einzurichten, dass er meine Verbindungen aufbaut? Auf die Dauer will ich das tunlichst vermeiden, aber in KDE 4.4 soll der Knetworkmanager schon wieder drin sein und funktionieren und es sollte ja hoffentlich nicht mehr allzulange dauern, bis KDE 4.4 auch bei meinem 64 bit gentoo als stable gilt.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die ersten Hinweise,

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Vielleicht nur am Rande das Thema betreffend, beim Booten bekomme ich noch in der Konsole den von mir gewählten Hostnamen für meinen Rechner angezeigt, dann startet automatisch kdm, ich melde mich an und dann bin ich auf einmal wieder @localhost angezeigt in der Konsole, woran könnte das liegen?

----------

## franzf

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Ja, den Knetworkmanager habe ich schon ausprobieren wollen, er kompiliert nur leider nicht.

 

Dann mal her mit der Fehlermeldung! Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

öh ich versteh jetzt nicht was gegen nm-applet spricht, das nistet sich ähnlich dem knetworkmanager ins systray ein und du kannst alles darüber einstellen.

da NetworkManager aus der Gnome-Ecke stammt, ist nm-applet sogar n tick umfangreicher als knetworkmanager aus der 3.5er version.

----------

## 69719

Also ich nehme die wpa_gui, die mit wpa_supplicant mitgeliefert wird, die hatte sich bisher auch prima um automatisches Verbinden gekümmert, was bei dem ein oder anderen Manager nicht funktioniert hat. Ebenso trägt es die Verbingunden dann gleich in der wpa_supplicant config ein.

----------

## EOF

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> @EOF:
> 
> Vorteile, zumindest, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, liegen wohl in der Abstraktion von der zu etablierenden Netzwerkverbindung. Also beispielsweise eine normale WLAN-Verbindung mit WEP-Verschlüsselung muss anders etabliert werden als eine mit WPA2 und der NetworkManager abstrahiert davon. Zumindest glaube ich, das so verstandenzuhaben.
> 
> @ScytheMan:
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, bzgl. den networkmanager habe ich schon alles durch und ne menge Zeit verschwendet. Es ist schon peinlich, dass es keine übersichtliche native Konfigurationsmöglichkeit gibt. Zum Konfigurieren in der Shell brauchst Du den cnetworkmanager. Der müsste im sunrise repository sein?

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange Du brauchst um dich dann doch für WICD zu entscheiden  :Wink:  .

EDIT: Stimmt!. WPA_GUI nutzt auch einfach wpa_supplicant. Ist also sicher auch zu empfehlen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also übergangsweise würde ich dann mal das nm-applet testen, auch wenn ich eigentlich so wenig GNOME wie möglich in meinem KDE haben möchte.

@franzf

Hier mal die Fehler beim Kompilieren vom neuen Knetworkmanager:

Die Ausgabe direkt beim Bauen: http://pastebin.de/4629

emerge --info =kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 http://pastebin.de/4630

komplettes Log: http://pastebin.de/4631

emerge -pqv =kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999: [ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999  USE="consolekit networkmanager (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wicd"

----------

## firefly

scheinbar benötigt die trunk version von knetworkmanager eine noch nicht releaste version von solid.

Wie dieser Fehler es vermuten lässt:

```
/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999/work/knetworkmanager-9999/libs/internals/uiutils.cpp:196: error: 'class Solid::Device' has no member named 'description'
```

----------

## franzf

Er verwendet aber auch erst kde-4.3.

Vllt. kompiliert das ganze ja mit 4.4. Aber jetzt nur wegen dem knetworkmanager auf testing gehen ist übertrieben...

// edit sagt: ja  :Razz: 

```
 /**

namespace Solid {

    class Device {

 [...]

         * Retrieves the description of device.

         *

         * @return the description

         * @since 4.4

         */

        QString description() const;
```

descritption existiert also seit kde-4.4

----------

## Josef.95

 *escor wrote:*   

> Also ich nehme die wpa_gui, die mit wpa_supplicant mitgeliefert wird, die hatte sich bisher auch prima um automatisches Verbinden gekümmert, was bei dem ein oder anderen Manager nicht funktioniert hat. Ebenso trägt es die Verbingunden dann gleich in der wpa_supplicant config ein.

 Jo, wenn man denn überhaupt ein GUI braucht/möchte ist wpa_gui eine sehr gute und schlanke Möglichkeit.

Ich würde selbiges empfehlen!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also ich habe das nm-applet installiert, wpa_supplicant war bereits durch andere Abhängigkeiten mitsamt GUI dabei. Jetzt stehe ich nur vor dem Problem, auf der Konsole bekomme ich mit ifconfig alle Geräte angezeigt und wlan0 wird auch angezeigt. Aber weder in wpa_supplicant noch in nm-applet werden überhaupt irgendwelche Netzwerkgeräte angezeigt. Woran kann das liegen?

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..., zum NM kann ich nichts beitragen...

Aber, sofern du wpa_supplicant noch nicht weiter konfiguriert hast, versuche mal als root das "wpa_gui" zu starten,

hättest du da ein Device zu konfigurieren?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Auch wenn ich als root wpa_gui starte, habe ich keine Geräte zur Auswahl. Ich glaube, das macht sogar noch Sinn, da ich beim Booten keine Netzwerksachen starte, da schließlich der NetworkManager dafür zuständig ist.

Wenn ich mir die kleine Leuchtdiode anschaue, dann funktioniert in nm-applet das Einschalten und Ausschalten meiner WLAN-Karte ganz normal. Allerdings bekomme ich keine Netzwerke angezeigt und kann mich auch nicht verbinden. Ich habe mal versucht, ein WLAN von Hand einzutragen, das hat aber auch nicht funktioniert.

Jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## 69719

Versuch mal folgende konfiguration.

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_eth0=60

```

Für wext mußt du den entsprechnenden Treiber einfügen, zu finden in der AVAILABLE DRIVERS Section im Manual von wpa_supplicant.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

```

Bei GROUP trägst du den eine Gruppe ein, die den wpa_supplicant via wpa_gui bedienen darf.

Anschließend startest du das Netz via.

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan? start

```

Nun solltest du das Netzwerk via wpa_gui konfigurieren können.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Das hat leider nicht funktioniert. Ich kann immer noch nichts mit wpa_gui einrichten.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich das nm-applet einrichten muss, damit ich darüber verbinden kann? Schließlich läuft ja beretis vom Booten an der NetworkManager mit und soll sich prinzipiell ja selbst um das Starten der Geräte und danach das Verbinden kümmern.

Das, was ich vorhin nur als Randbemerkung hatte, scheint jetzt doch eher zu greifen. Wenn ich nach dem Booten auf einer virtuellen Konsole kucke, dann steht da erst noch "DenkBrett T400", nach dem Einloggen aber localhost. Außerdem begrüßt mich auch kdm mit einem herzlichen Willkommen auf localhost.localdomain. Vermutlich passiert das dann, wenn der NetworkManager die Kontrolle übernimmt, aber nicht richtig eingerichtet ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo und was ich da noch einrichten muss?

Viele Grüße und guten Abend!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, neuer Stand. Mittlerweile bekomme ich (ohne zu wissen warum, aber immerhin, wir kommen der Sache langsam näher) zwei Rubriken angezeigt, eine für Kabelverbindungen und eine für WLAN, Kabel wird angezeigt, dass keine vorhanden ist, soweit korrekt, unter WLAN steht allerdings device not ready, woran könnte das liegen? Ich dachte eigentlich, der NetworkManager würde die Geräte selbst aktivieren.

Achso, der Hardwareschalter ist an :-)

Jemand eine Idee? Dankeschön!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, habe eben dbus neu gebaut, jetzt werde ich nicht mehr auf localhost.localdomain sondern auf meinem Denkbrett willkommengeheissen und kann mich ueber das nm-applet mit dem Internet verbinden.

Danke!

Gruesse und gute Nacht,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> OK, habe eben dbus neu gebaut, jetzt werde ich nicht mehr auf localhost.localdomain sondern auf meinem Denkbrett willkommengeheissen und kann mich ueber das nm-applet mit dem Internet verbinden.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Gruesse und gute Nacht,
> ...

 

Hehe..., hatten wir den nicht schon mal...  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6013390.html#6013390

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Oh, das ist ja peinlich. Sorry, hat sich so langsam entwickelt, ich hab ja eigentlich ganz wo anders angefangen und bin ja jetzt auch eigentlich beim GNOME-Applet, da hab ich das echt nicht gemerkt.

Doppelt Danke dann nochmal.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

